# How to rid a wooden sided stall of lice????



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

So...I have one stall with particle board walls that every kidding we have used it for-the kids have had lice before we knew it. We have been through treating the herd over and over when this happens...The stall has a dirt floor. We scrape all out numerous times per year. Is there anything that won't harm chickens or goats that you can spray on the walls/floor to get rid of them permanently? I have always heard when you have wooden walls that lice can be a problem...they aren't that much of a 'problem' per se, but do make the babies itch and I have to treat....please advise! I'd like to get that stall free of the little nasties before kidding time in a month! Thanks! :whatgoat:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I would think that diatamacious earth on the ground would be very good and safe..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can paint it with Thompsons water seal. That will seal any lice in and prevent them from finding crannies to hide in later. It is safe once it's dry even if they chew on it a little. My barn is painted with this inside and the goats don't seem to want to chew on it. It also helps preserve the wood and makes it last longer.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes the D.E is good.And totally safe. You can even sprinkle on their bedding or on the goat itself. I also leave a shallow container of it in my chicken coop and they dust in it. You can usually get it at tsc or any feed store. I have also found when done pretty heavily it helps cut down on ammonia odor


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

goathiker said:


> You can paint it with Thompsons water seal. That will seal any lice in and prevent them from finding crannies to hide in later. It is safe once it's dry even if they chew on it a little. My barn is painted with this inside and the goats don't seem to want to chew on it. It also helps preserve the wood and makes it last longer.


Thanks Goathiker, we have something eating our wooden walls. Wood boring somethingoranother. So I think we'll try that.

Like others have said, DE might help & it's safe.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

DE isn't going to get lice out of wood walls. You could saturate the whole place including the dirt on the floor with permethrin, then let it dry completely, then put the water seal on it, and then do the dirt floor again. Depending on the kind of lice they are it isn't just an annoyance, some lice that live on goats can suck enough blood out of them to make them anemic. Then you could treat with DE if you want to, but be very careful of the dust from it, it is very hard on lungs.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice-DE is something I have and have treated the stall with before, but the Thompson's water seal is new...I think we will hopefully be doing that before the next kidding. Again, these are all good ideas. The PErmethrin was another thing I had planned on adding to my box of tricks! Thanks again...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We seem to be having the same problem. I get rid of the lice and they just come back! We can't treat our whole barn because we have hay in one of the stalls! But I'm planning to get powder to treat the goats, the floor, etc. I have the kidding stalls empty and lime down right now, going to dust them as much as I can. 
When spring hits and we finish the winter hay, I plan to treat the whole barn with Permectrin II spray. We can't use Thompson waterseal, too costly  Our barn is made out of pallets, imagine how fun it would be to use the sealant on that LOL

During the summer I'll spray the barn at least once a month, since it's easier to kick everyone out and hoping we might have a seperate place to keep hay by then.

It's sooooo frustrating  But IMO it could be worse...could be FLEAS!

I


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would spray permectrin II on the walls....it will kill them....... then.. do it each year ...when it is at it's worse.... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I use the permethrin and it works well.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Do any of you know if Permectrin II is safe to use around pregnant does?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

mtmom75 said:


> Do any of you know if Permectrin II is safe to use around pregnant does?


 Good question-before I go spray down the walls! :whatgoat: :shades:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

mtmom75 said:


> Do any of you know if Permectrin II is safe to use around pregnant does?


Since spring that is ALL I used on them. We had a pregnant doe and never affected her, used it on her kids about 3 weeks old didn't bother them. The only thing I've ever noticed is on goats that seem to have more sensitive skin it can cause dry skin.

I can't spray my barn out right now, way too cold, and dont' want to contaminate their hay since it's stored in the barn. So for now I'll treat them and their bedding, and then as soon as it's warm & dry for them to stay outside for a few days/nights, I'm planning to zap that barn with permectrin II spray LOL


----------



## littlenibblers (Jan 14, 2017)

Has anyone used Hydrogen peroxide to treat the inside of the barn for lice. I have 3 pregnant Nigerian Dwarf goats that were treated by the Vet for lice.


----------

